# Figli



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2008)

*Ma i figli danno la felicità?*

di Maria Grazia Meda
*Una ricerca americana lo mette in dubbio. Perché l'arrivo di un bambino provoca un terremoto nella coppia. Un ritorno a vecchi ruoli per lei e per lui. La fine della libertà. E quando i piccoli crescono? A volte va anche peggio* 





"Splendido. Non solo siamo genitori, abbiamo anche il diritto di occuparci di pannolini". Comincia così un testo che ha fatto il giro delle università americane per poi diventare *materia di feroce discussione* sulle principali riviste d'opinione. 

Scritto da Robin Simon, docente di sociologia all'Università di Florida, il contenuto mette decisamente *in discussione le gioie della genitorialità*, picconando il più saldo dei luoghi comuni della retorica familista. Perché Simon dice senza mezzi termini che *le coppie senza figli sono più felici delle coppie con figli*. 

La sociologa ha analizzato i dati delle più recenti indagini condotte negli Usa, in particolare quella commissionata dall'Ufficio nazionale statistiche su un *campione rappresentativo di 13 mila famiglie*, ed è arrivata alla conclusione che le coppie con figli sono più stressate, preoccupate, affaticate e soprattutto più infelici delle coppie senza figli. E questo vale per tutte le fasce d'età. 

Insomma: il buon senso suggerisce che l'arrivo del primo figlio è fonte di gioia, ma ovviamente anche di forte stress psicologico e fisico per genitori impreparati ad affrontare poppate-notti bianche-pannolini-primi denti. 

Ma ci aspettiamo che i genitori con figli adulti siano felici almeno quanto una coppia di coetanei senza figli. Invece no. "Questa è stata la prima grande sorpresa", spiega Simon: "Poco importa la fascia di età o che i figli non siano più adolescenti ribelli ma adulti realizzati: *i genitori esprimono comunque un senso di infelicità superiore* a quello di persone senza prole". 

E rincara la dose: "L'altra grande sorpresa emersa dai dati raccolti è che entrambi i genitori attraversano delle fasi di depressione molto più frequententemente delle coppie senza figli. Dato interessante, perché nega il più radicato e inattaccabile dei nostri postulati culturali: cioè che i bambini danno la felicità. Al contrario, alla luce delle nostre ricerche possiamo dire che 

*i figli contribuiscono a rendere la coppia più infelice*". 

Affermazione scandalosa. Ma condivisa. "La nascita di un figlio trasforma radicalmente la relazione di coppia, provocando una profonda crisi", interviene lo psicanalista Serge Hefez, autore del saggio 'Nel cuore degli uomini' da poco uscito per Tropea e grande successo in Francia: "Nella coppia moderna si è stabilita una certa parità di ruoli, che l'arrivo di un figlio sconvolge. I ruoli diventano sessuati, gli amanti si trasformano da uomo e donna in mamma e papà. Con chiari rimandi e un'inevitabile identificazione ai propri genitori". 

Le cose *peggiorano con l'arrivo del secondogenito*, prosegue Hefez: "Con il primo figlio si può ancora vivere l'illusione di essere semplicemente una 'coppia con bebè', che ci si porta dietro a feste, cene, gite con gli amici. Quando arriva il secondo bambino si installa invece definitivamente il nucleo familiare, con l'istituzione di ruoli rigidi e definiti. Così nella nostra società profondamente individualistica e narcisistica la famiglia diventa prigione". 

In altre parole, se in passato la famiglia era considerata luogo unico della realizzazione di sé, oggi che gli individui hanno una *fortissima pulsione alla realizzazione personale* l'istituzione familiare può diventare estremamente limitante.

A parziale consolazione il fatto che la sensazione di infelicità espressa dalle coppie con bambini *diminuisce quando i figli diventano abbastanza grandi* da andarsene di casa e fondare la propria famiglia, spiega Daniel Gilbert, docente di psicologia a Harvard e noto specialista della felicità: "Il livello di gioia coniugale cala drasticamente alla nascita del primo figlio", dice Gilbert, "e risale solo quando l'ultimogenito è andato a vivere per conto suo. Ma il livello generale di felicità resta comunque inferiore a quello espresso da coppie senza figli".

Sia Gilbert che Simon notano inoltre che la sensazione di malcontento emersa dai dati analizzati è andata aumentando costantemente negli ultimi 50 anni, quasi ci fosse un rapporto di causa-effetto tra il grado di infelicità espresso dai genitori contemporanei e il ruolo fin troppo centrale assunto dai bambini nella nostra società. Robin Simon tiene però a sottolineare che le sue considerazioni non vanno prese come una specie di contraccezione psicologica, ma come l'invito a tener conto di un problema tanto reale quanto deliberatamente ignorato. 

"Non voglio scoraggiare nessun futuro genitore", chiarisce Simon: "Ho due figli di 27 e 18 anni, che amo profondamente. Ma so cosa significa allevarli: nessuno ci ha preparati a questo enorme fardello. Nessuno ci aiuta". Ammette anche che non ne può più di ricevere lettere di disprezzo da migliaia di mamme d'America, inviperite dall'attacco alla loro 'beata mammitudine'. 






Nemmeno le mamme d'Europa scherzano, quando qualcuno osa mettere in dubbio che i figli diano la felicità. Ne sa qualcosa Corinne Meier, autrice del breve saggio 'No Kid. 40 ragioni per non avere figli' appena uscito per Bompiani, e diventata ormai bersaglio quotidiano di commenti velenosi da parte delle principali web communities di genitori. Cosa dice Meier di tanto scandaloso? Niente di più di ciò che affermano i docenti americani: *si sta meglio senza figli*. E lo dice con cognizione di causa, visto che sta tirando su due adolescenti, di 14 e 12 anni. "Certi giorni rimpiango di averli messi al mondo. Penso che se potessi tornare indietro forse non lo rifarei", ammette l'autrice senza particolari sensi di colpa: "In particolare mi insospettiscono quelle donne che vogliono convincerti a tutti i costi che la più grande felicità della vita sono i figli. Sono profondamente convinta che, prima ancora di mentire agli altri,*mentano a se stesse*".

Perché questa levata di scudi appena si suggerisce l'ipotesi che si possa vivere una vita piena e realizzata senza far famiglia? "Nella storia non esiste una società che non sia fondata sulla famiglia. Ne è il collante, il perno della trasmissione della cultura, delle regole, dei valori del patrimonio", commenta Hefez: "Un adulto che dica di non voler procreare è sempre guardato con sospetto". 

E lo sarà ancor di più in Italia, commenta l'antropologo Marino Niol:. "Da noi è difficile parlar male della famiglia. L'ideologia familista pervade tutto, anche se poi tutti vediamo che al nostro familismo esasperato non corrisponde un reale stato di buona salute dell'istituzione Famiglia. Credo che il popolo delle mamme reagisca in modo rabbioso alle affermazioni tipo quelle della Meier perché non sopporta l'idea che un'altra donna possa vivere libera". 

C'è da fare i conti con *l'inconscio collettivo*, aggiunge Hefez: "L'ideale femminile resta sinonimo di maternità. Una donna senza figli è sospetta. Si continua a pensare che si realizzi completamente solo attraverso la maternità". Per Hefez un figlio sarebbe oggi prolungamento dell'ideale narcisistico che caratterizza la nostra società votata alla spettacolarizzazione dell'immagine: "Il simbolo della felicità assoluta della famiglia è incarnato da Brad Pitt che porta un bambino sulle spalle e Angelina Jolie in abito da sera con il pancione".

E non saranno di certo Brad e Angelina, o le coppie Nicole Kidman-Keith Urban, Gwyneth Paltrow-Chris Martin, Tom Cruise-Katie Holmes, a negare che i bambini diano la felicità. Sarebbe in ogni caso nefasto per la loro immagine un coming out alla Corinne Meier o alla Sophie Calle, l'artista francese osannata all'ultima Biennale con la sua imponente installazione sulla fine di un amore. Quando un genitore le mostra la foto dei figli, Calle ricambia tirando fuori la foto del suo gatto: un gesto che interrompe di netto ogni possibile scambio sulle gioie della genitorialità. "Quando sono depressa mi basta uscire di casa, osservare una famiglia che spinge un passeggino con un marmocchio urlante e mi sento subito più leggera", racconta lei.

Secondo le ricerche condotte da Robin Simon, il grado di serenità e di felicità delle coppie con bambini sarebbe *in costante diminuzione dagli anni '50*. "L'attuale congiuntura economica condiziona negativamente la nostra visione del futuro", commenta la sociologa: "Difficile essere sereni quando si teme che i nostri figli non avranno garanzia di lavoro fisso o una buona pensione a fine carriera. Ma questo non basta a spiegare il grado di infelicità espresso dai genitori. Il fatto è piuttosto che oggi i bambini sono divenuti l'oggetto in cui *si condensano tutte le nostre aspirazioni e ansie*, così invece di responsabilizzarli ne facciamo degli individui viziati, iperprotetti. Con i quali è difficile avere a che fare". 

"Queste indagini americane mi fanno pensare al 'Dizionario dei luoghi comuni' di Flaubert: sciocchezze terrificanti", commenta con ironia il professore Fulvio Scaparro, ex docente di psicopedagogia all'Università di Milano e curatore del forum on line genitori e figli del 'Corriere della Sera': "Io credo che innanzitutto dovremmo metterci d'accordo su cosa intendiamo per felicità, e poi ricorderei che *la felicità ha un prezzo*. Che *la serenità ha un prezzo*. I nostri figli c'entrano solo fino a un certo punto con la felicità. Non possono esserne l'unica fonte. Amarli non ci impedisce di ammettere che in certi momenti possono essere degli enormi rompiballe. Ma questo non ci renderà più o meno felici: siamo tristi se abbiamo una vita grigia". 

Il tema continua a dividere. La scrittrice Elena Stancanelli (il suo ultimo libro, 'A immaginare una vita ce ne vuole un'altra' è pubblicato da Minimum fax) sta lavorando con Carola Susani proprio a un saggio sulla maternità, che uscirà da Feltrinelli la prossima primavera. "Sarà una confessione epistolare tra due donne che sulla maternità hanno posizioni opposte. La mia è quella di chi dice no a un figlio. Scelta scandalosa: tra tutte le diversità, la meno accettata". Soprattutto dalle altre donne.

Chi non ha figli, dice Stancanelli, diventa suo malgrado uno specchio per chi ne ha: "Vedono in me le loro possibilità non colte. La mia scelta, quasi come un rimprovero. Io suscito diffidenza: la scelta di non avere figli appare un no alla vita, mette le persone in difficoltà. L'orologio biologico, ti dicono. Ma che spaventosa sciocchezza: non è affatto vero che il corpo della donna reclama un figlio. Può avere desiderio di assoluto, invece. Di solitudine, anche. Per Carola, che sta scrivendo insieme a me questo libro, un bambino è un'apertura di credito verso il mondo, *una specie di virus positivo che immetti nella vita*. Per me, l'opposto: un universo che si restringe. I bambini danno la felicità? No. Ma nemmeno non averne la dà. Semplicemente, non sono un miracolo: sui figli c'è troppa enfasi, troppa isteria. In realtà non ci piacciono davvero i bambini, ma l'idea che ne abbiamo. Abbiamo investito la maternità di un valore sacro, noi che siamo incapaci di concepirlo". (13 agosto 2008)

http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/Ma-i-figli-danno-la-felicita/2037197&ref=hpstr1


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2008)

*Certo*

Una coppia senza figli è una coppia a metà ;


quanto allo sconquasso , non essendoci più le famiglie patriarcali di una volta , ci si inventa genitori dall' oggi al domani , senza averlo visto fare dai fratelli o dalle sorelle maggiori ;

la nascita del primogenito è un ottimo banco di prova ; se lo si supera , si va tranquilli ed il secondo e terzo figlio non scombinano più di tanto la routine ;

quando crescono , c' è il rimpianto di non averli più vicini come quand' erano piccoli , si deve essere disponibili senza essere invadenti ;

è , tutto sommato , il percorso che abbiamo fatto tutti ; mia madre ogni tanto mi racconta di quand' ero bambino , ma io non provo nessuna suggestione al riguardo , anzi , per cui mi aspetto che anche i miei figli facciano lo stesso.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2008)

I figli non portano la felicita'... ma neanche te la tolgono.

Io e Sbarella siamo una bella coppia... umanamente quando sono stanca penso quanto sarebbe piu' facile senza... ma e' un attimo perche' poi ne fa una delle sue e so che quella e' la dimensione che mi compete... senza lei sarei libera, ma che cazzo me farei di tutta quella liberta' non so.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I figli non portano la felicita'... ma neanche te la tolgono.
> 
> Io e Sbarella siamo una bella coppia... umanamente quando sono stanca penso quanto sarebbe piu' facile senza... ma e' un attimo perche' poi ne fa una delle sue e so che quella e' la dimensione che mi compete... senza lei sarei libera, *ma che cazzo me farei di tutta quella liberta' non so.*


*

*ogni tanto questa bestia dice qualcosa di sensato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Agosto 2008)

Se non si vive assieme per avere figli, i figli sono una disgrazia. Io amo bambini e soffro loro assenza ...


----------



## Rebecca (18 Agosto 2008)

La mia collega con figlio piccolo e di nuovo incinta e il mio collego incinto la smettessero, sapendo che sono single e infelice e sui 40, di rompere i coglioni... del tipo... "la cosa che dà senso alla vita" dice il mio collega con le lacrime agli occhi.


----------



## Old Zyp (18 Agosto 2008)

la mia lei non ne vuole e possibilmente non ne vorrebbe a parte sconvolgimento ormonale o sveglia biologica.

a me piacerebbe ma sinceramente non sono in grado di badare ad un figlio, ucciderebbe la mia vita ed i miei progetti attuali e di lunga durata ...

peccato non poter trasferire il mio sapere 

mai dire mai .... fore in un futuro ..... io ne ho 28 lei 33 sino a che età si fanno figli senza doverli poi vedere a 8 anni al geriatrico ?


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2008)

Il fatto è che non c'è nulla che da solo dà la felicità.
Per essere felici ci vogliono un sacco di cose. Ed i figli vengono per condividerle..non a portarle.


----------



## MK (18 Agosto 2008)

Quoto Iris e aggiungo, come nelle relazioni. Vero che mettano in crisi la coppia. Fanno crescere e tornare ai ruoli, comunque potessi tornare indietro ne farei di più. Magari non da sola...


----------

